# clearing debt before UAE departure



## safirah (Mar 5, 2014)

Hi,

If someone wants to clear their debt before leaving UAE, do they have to declare all credit accounts. Or is the main checking account of concern the one where salary is deposited? Thanks.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Who are you "declaring" these accounts to? Surely you know who you owe and how much and will clear them before you leave.

If however you're asking who will my employer contact when i resign, then that is only the company that you agreed the final salary will be paid into. ie, if you have a loan with HSBC and your salary get's paid into Mashreq, but you gave HSBC a final salary transfer letter than both banks will be told you've resigned, the final salary (gratuity) is basically HSBCs collateral to loan you the cash.

If however you have a salary transfer with Mashreq only (in this case) then HSBC would be none the wiser you'd resigned.


----------



## C.A.Domnic (Aug 31, 2009)

good day all, 

so am seeking some clarification, should one close out all banking if they decide to leave the UAE(by choice or otherwise) or can they maintain it remotely ?


----------

